# Love2Pet I Cure for nails?



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

I found this http://www.northcoastmarines.com/nail_clippers.htm while looking at grooming supplies. Looks interesting since it has a diamond coated surface which supposedly lasts a couple of years... Has anyone tried it?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I have tried it (of course) It is very user friendly, and very quiet. But unfortunately not very powerful. Although my boys were more tolerant of it, it took 10 times as long on each nail.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Missy said:


> I have tried it (of course) It is very user friendly, and very quiet. But unfortunately not very powerful. Although my boys were more tolerant of it, it took 10 times as long on each nail.


I haven't tried it, but I have to tell you what my 17 year old son told me. We were talking about clipping Kodi's nails, and he said, "There's this thing you can get, Mom, that files down their nails. I can't remember the name for sure... It was something like Ped-o-File?" We looked at each other and burst out laughing. He said, "Yeah, that can't be quite right, can it!?!" (I actually think he was talking about the "Pedi-Paws" version)


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

LOL Karen!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Previous threads on Peticure:

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=5881&highlight=peticure

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=6909&highlight=peticure&page=2

I am still happy with the Peticure. I've found that you can get the replacement sanding bands at Home Depot in the Dremel section, too. They are comparable, but better priced.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I have to say- what I loved about this particular one was the small size it was much easier to handle and less intimidating to both me and the boys... but it just was not powerful enough.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Missy, the Peticure wasn't powerful enough, or the other one listed in the first post? (I can't remember the name of it.)


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

it was the LOVE 2 PET I CURE that wasn't powerful enough but a great design. 
http://www.northcoastmarines.com/nail_clippers.htm


----------

